# FreeBSD 10 AMD64, no way to install KDE4???



## cqlang (Sep 24, 2014)

hi there,

Thanks for reading. I try to install kde4 on FreeBSD 10 with pkg(8), but failed all the way with conflicting, even if no other packages install at all except pkg(8)

```
pkg info
============ output ============
pkg-1.3.8                  Package manager
```
Above is the only 'package' installed before install kde4.


```
pkg install x11/kde4
=============== output =================
......
Checking integrity ... done(2 conflicting)
pkg: Cannot solve problem using SAT solver:
cannot install package kde~x11/kde4, remove it from request? [Y/n]
.....
```

But no package information shown about which one is conflicting with any one? I've tried for days but no luck? Ports also could not built after a long run with some error, too long to repeat.

Any ideas? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mveety (Sep 24, 2014)

You can build it using WITH_NEW_XORG. There's also a repository somewhere that has the WITH_NEW_XORG builds.


----------



## cqlang (Sep 24, 2014)

mveety said:
			
		

> You can build it using WITH_NEW_XORG. There's also a repository somewhere that has the WITH_NEW_XORG builds.



Thanks for the hint, I'll give it a try.

But how could I tell if i have the "NEW XORG" installed if I used the WITH_NEW_XORG option? Version number? Or something else?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mveety (Sep 25, 2014)

IIRC KDE won't build without it. You can always rebuild everything if you're no sure/worried about it.


----------



## EmeraldBot (Sep 25, 2014)

cqlang said:
			
		

> mveety said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To see if you have it, run `more /etc/make.conf`. If you have it, it'll be listed as a line in there. If you don't, just add it to the end. For example, here's mine:

```
TEX_DEFAULT=texlive
OPTIONS_SET=CUPS
CUPS_OVERWRITE_BASE=YES
WITHOUT_LPR=YES
JAVA_VERSION=1.7
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
WITH_GALLIUM=yes
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=c6
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=c6
```

Just copy and paste line 6 (WITH_NEW_XORG) into your own.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 25, 2014)

Put in your /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf:


```
FreeBSD_new_xorg: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/new_xorg",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```

Run `pkg update` and you can use `pkg install -r FreeBSD_new_xorg  kde`.


----------

